
Intents vs. affordances ai platforms - sharemywin
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/intents-vs-affordances-ai-platforms-chuck-kosta
======
sharemywin
was looking up intents on google and came across this article. found it
interesting. Some AI platforms use the concept as well as android.

